# Panasonic CQ-C9800U any good?



## ADD/Andy (Jul 5, 2016)

A friend of mine has one sitting around and I was wondering how much or if it would be worth using. Cosmetically it's pretty good, the only functionality issue I know of is the amplifier trigger doesn't turn off

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------

